# Paul Brown



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

Whats the trick to using a Paul Brown Soft Dine XL? Should I let it sink to the bottom then reel in with small small taps with the rod tip? Used one today and nothing was interested. Then again, nothing was hitting my matrix or live shrimp. I launched at Walkedge Dr in Ft. Walton. No luck there or across on the island behind the Elks Lodge by those old docks.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Work it like you would the hard version, MR-17.

Let it sink to your desired depth, very slight lil twitches will get it done this time of yr.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Also, attach with a loop knot !


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

The Paul Brown Original and Fatboy are my favorite lures this time of year. I typically work it exactly like you mentioned. I go incredibly slow though. Caught a 27 incher the other night that hit about as hard as a small croaker.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LSA05 said:


> Caught a 27 incher the other night that hit about as hard as a small croaker.


I think we'd all be interested in seeing this one man!


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

I'll give it another try the next time I'm out. Thanks


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

ThaFish said:


> I think we'd all be interested in seeing this one man!


Paul Brown Original...Casting about six feet off a rock wall...no lights! Just waiting till the day I can lay one across my lap and it past the sides of my kayak(30")


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep, that's a gator!

I hope to catch one of those soon.


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

LSA05, is that a Kraken? I love mine. Just let it sink and slow return with a few taps with the rod tip. Hope I get good weather this weekend.


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

H-MANEOD said:


> LSA05, is that a Kraken? I love mine.  Just let it sink and slow return with a few taps with the rod tip. Hope I get good weather this weekend.


Yup its the Kraken! Best boat I've owned yet. Slow is the key with that lure. Its a very patient bait.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

LSA05 said:


> Paul Brown Original...Casting about six feet off a rock wall...no lights! Just waiting till the day I can lay one across my lap and it past the sides of my kayak(30")


U look pretty warm 

Very nice trout


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> U look pretty warm
> 
> Very nice trout


50ish degrees.(Mississippi Gulf Coast) Comfortable is more like it. Thanks. lol


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

LAS05;

I'm guessing the trout run bigger than our NW Fl. variety, right?

A 28" trout here is special....I've only seen a few DOCUMENTED trout 30" or over in my life from my area anyway.

Nice fish.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone ever see the spec that was/is, been 10+ years, in the big tank at the Gulfarium here in FWB? I'm pretty sure it was past 30". Didn't recognize what it was the first few times it made its laps around the tank till I was standing at the glass and saw the few spots it had left.


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

barefoot said:


> LAS05;
> 
> I'm guessing the trout run bigger than our NW Fl. variety, right?
> 
> ...


 I've never fished inshore in Pensacola...just offshore but I bet they average around the same size. That one I caught was a special one. 

Didn't mean to hijack the thread...just wanted to show how awesome those Paul browns are. If you look up Steve Browns Lures on Facebook I believe its his son. He makes a broken Back version of the corky that mirrolure does not produce. I've been dying to try one.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

LSA05 said:


> I've never fished inshore in Pensacola...just offshore but I bet they average around the same size. That one I caught was a special one.
> 
> Didn't mean to hijack the thread...just wanted to show how awesome those Paul browns are. If you look up Steve Browns Lures on Facebook I believe its his son. He makes a broken Back version of the corky that mirrolure does not produce. I've been dying to try one.


I have seen the broken back lure his son produces. They are sweet!


----------

